# NetworkManager inactive after suspend/resume

## qstrahl

Subject says it all. If I suspend my laptop, nm-applet disappears from my systray and I lose my connection to the network. /etc/init.d/NetworkManager status says "inactive". /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart brings nm-applet back to my systray and it connects to my network, but it's quite annoying to have to escalate privileges like that to restore a service that apparently I can shut down as a user.

I'm not the only one to experience this, but none of the suggestions in that thread helped. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## eccerr0r

Curious as to what Ethernet adapter you're using?  And hardware (motherboard, etc.)?  What kernel?

My only guess is that the driver does not suspend/resume that device properly.

My machines generally suspend/resume network interfaces fine... but most of the time it's the wifi that's the interface I'm using.

As far as I know: hardware ethernet drivers that have worked for me (S3 suspend):

sky2 (foxconn), tg3 (dell), atl1c (eeepc), most r8169 (hp, gigabyte).  All these are onboard adapters.

I haven't tested my other ethernets, mostly because they aren't in machines that support S3.  However I have tested some that do survive S4 hibernate:

e100, 3c59x (both PCI adaptors)

Only thing I can think of at the moment relates to the wifi on my eeepc, which ASPM of PCIe of wifi to make it show up again... I forget the details...

----------

## ppurka

You can bring the network down during suspend and start it back up on resume. That will take care of networkmanager.

The other option is to send a hibernate command to networkmanager on suspend and a resume command when you resume. This has to be done as root and the commands are dbus commands. Like this

```
dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.sleep

dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.wake
```

----------

## skunk

i've this problem after switching from sys-power/upower to sys-power/upower-pm-utils and the above dbus command has no effect.

what works is issuing a networkmanager restart after resume by placing a script into /etc/pm/sleep.d, but since this is just a hack, i'm wondering if there is any more orthodox way (eg. tuning some parameter) to solve this issue...

thank you.

----------

